# How hot?



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

During the day, we keep the temp at 73 or 74, as Moose (our MinPin/Italian Greyhound) has short hair and no body fat, and freezes at anything less. 

Bailey, however, gets hot, and spends a lot of time lying on the patio, cooling off. She loves it when it's 14 degrees out. Her winter coat sure is growing in nicely! But it made me wonder... what's a good temp for a golden?

Sandy, our previous golden grew up with it being 68-70, tops, and was always fine. 

This is my first poll - it'll be interesting to see if I got it right!:crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We keep ours at 68 day and night...................


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

67 during the day, 66 at night. Most everyone here, (including me) is fury.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Around 67. Even then Mojo is warm. Poor Hal is always wrapped in a blanket while the dog and I are boiling. Could be his coat and my menopause


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I would say ours sits at 68-72 day and night


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

67 in the day but down to 64 at night -- we love covers!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Usually around 65....wifey makes me.  I'd rather it was around 60 cuz I'm always hot...but those women are always cold. :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We keep it at 62...

We do have a fire in the evenings when haning around the livingroom...and up the temp to 68 on the weekends when everyone is home 'chillin' !


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm beginning to understand why Bailey bails.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Usually around 65....wifey makes me.  I'd rather it was around 60 cuz I'm always hot...but those women are always cold. :


I really want to groan at you over that....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't. I don't use heat. I have my air conditioning on. I keep my house at 68. Anything more and I'm one mean witch. Heat disgusts me lol


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We keep it set on 60 when we are here, and 55 when we are away during the day or on road trips.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't. I don't use heat. I have my air conditioning on. I keep my house at 68. Anything more and I'm one mean witch. Heat disgusts me lol


How I wish I could--we pay the highest power prices in the nation and they keep rising--we are all getting like 400 dollar light bills--and that includes the sweating or freezing...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, if I go by Bailey's preferences, out gas bill will be drastically reduced. 

However, in the summer, that's a whole different story! Though she lies on the a/c vent, hogging the cool air. She's no dummy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I pay $300 in summer to A/C a one bedroom apartment... Florida sucks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ours is right around 68, too. But I'd like it warmer.....


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't. I don't use heat. I have my air conditioning on. I keep my house at 68. Anything more and I'm one mean witch. Heat disgusts me lol


That made me laugh out loud. How in the world can you live in Florida if the heat disgusts you? :uhoh: 

We are in Southern California and very seldom will use the heat in the day. It is usually in the low to mid 60's outside so a little blast of heat in the morning and a little at night usually will keep the house pretty comfortable.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not by choice and not for long LOL


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh the 60's are a respite from the heat on the Gulf Coast--like I tell my friends from overseas...go to the gym...lock yourself in the sauna...set up house.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We keep it at 70 when we're here and 62 when we're not. The dogs like it at 62 at night because then they aren't overheating in our upstairs bedroom.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

njb said:


> oh the 60's are a respite from the heat on the Gulf Coast--like I tell my friends from overseas...go to the gym...lock yourself in the sauna...set up house.


I hear ya. I used to live in Key Largo as a kid and it was very hot and humid. I was also stationed at Keesler AFB in Biloxi, got pretty sticky there too. :FIREdevil


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Lil_Sandy said:


> I hear ya. I used to live in Key Largo as a kid and it was very hot and humid. I was also stationed at Keesler AFB in Biloxi, got pretty sticky there too. :FIREdevil


ohhh and give up on the hair.....and they wonder why we all have Texas big hair....please...


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

My apartment includes free heat. I gladly crank it up when it's cold like this. With the forcast calling for a high temp of 19 on Monday, I will have it on full blast


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

19? Holy Cow...I guess you don't want to know we have not even had a real freeze here in...a decade? We did get snow at Christmas in 2004--but it melted by 10 am...

I am getting groaned at huh?


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

njb said:


> 19? Holy Cow...I guess you don't want to know we have not even had a real freeze here in...a decade? We did get snow at Christmas in 2004--but it melted by 10 am...
> 
> I am getting groaned at huh?


It's been an incredibly mild winter here so far (Philadelphia) and actually didn't get below 40 until mid-January. It was actually in the 70s here a few weeks ago--crazy! 

We haven't had much snow to speak of yet, just a few flurries and enough to leave a dusting on the ground. Next week is supposed to be the coldest all season. Brr....Yay for free heat!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

We don't use the heat to often. We set our AC on 75. I have owned this place for about 3 year and I think I have touched the thermostat twice.

AquaClaraCanines is right thought. Florida suck. With all the kids and pets our electric bill is insane. Thought I have never been any where else to know the difference but everything is ridiculously expensive here.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We leave ours at 70. Although right now it's 68 because the heat pump is having trouble keeping up since right now it's 8 here. BRRRR


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

We keep ours at 63 when we're not here and 64 when we are. BRRR!!! We have a big old house and it is impossible to heat. When we first moved in, we had it set on 68-70 and it was still freezing and we got a $600 gas bill! Since then we put plastic up on our windows, bought a kerosene heater and sucked it up!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

68 when we are not home and higher when we are (but then we have windows and back/garden door open at all time!!) 

I bet you wander why!!! :yuck:


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

Our thermostat is set at 62...trying to save some $$$ So far we've spent over $700 on oil this winter. Hopefully the tank will last for the rest of the winter!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

About 67 or 68. Trying to save money aswell, so our house is always cold.

Costs about $250 a month for heat....bleh.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> About 67 or 68. Trying to save money aswell, so our house is always cold.
> 
> Costs about $250 a month for heat....bleh.


I WISH I could say that! I had my heat set at 68 last winter and I got a gas bill for $600! After that bill, I knew I had to make some adjustments. 67 or 68 now seems hot!  And I was always a baby in the cold!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, $600?!? That's crazy!!!

Our house is like 40 years old, so it gets pretty drafty and cold.

Especially downstairs... brrrr.

I can't wait until the summer, 100 degrees and our AC is broken...hooray! lol...


----------

